# Harvesting Indicas Early



## key2life (Sep 26, 2013)

If you harvest an indica early (cloudy/clear) to obtain a more "heady" high from it, does it affect the pain killing ability of the indica?

I have plenty of "couchlock" indica in jars already, and want this freebie (X18 x Nepal) to be a bit lighter, but maybe not at the expense of having a good pain killer.  

Thanks!

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2013)

that's typically the trick I've heard.:aok:


but like I've said b4, taking sativa's late into bloom will only do so much for you, it won't make it anymore Indica feeling and the same is true with  the inverse with Indica's. The earlier you take the Indica, it'll be less lethargic feeling but still produce a good body buzz.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 26, 2013)

The trichs will be less developed and I would expect them to be less potent--not have the same pain relieving properties of a plant taken when ready.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 27, 2013)

I agree with thg.....


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2013)

I say go for it, if you have a bunch of couch lock, what can it hurt. I grew burmese kush once, if you took it cloudy it was an up high,  then wait a couple weeks and took the rest and it would put you to sleep. I liked it.  Enjoy.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 27, 2013)

The trouble is that if it is taken too early, you may get little to no high.  I'm with 7--I don't think that you really can change the type of high you get from a certain strain very much.  I would certainly recommend that you clip a bud and quick dry it before you chop it all down.  I suspect that you are not going to be happy with the pain relief (or lack thereof).


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2013)

Then there's that^ lol, good point.  I tell you me and dman, both took our buku's early and it was fun.... Do test a bud,,,that Hemp Goddess, she knows her stuff.


----------



## key2life (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks to all those who put in their 2 cents' worth.

MarP is *the* place to go for advice.

key


----------

